# Thomas Says Knicks Fans Are To Blame



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> New York Times - During the Knicks' loss to the Mavericks at Madison Square Garden on Monday night, Isiah Thomas argued with fans in the front row, telling them the fans were to blame for the team's woes.
> 
> "He said it’s the fans’ fault because they don’t have a good sixth man," said Mara Altschuler, who has season tickets in the front row near the Knicks’ bench.
> 
> Altschuler sought out the news media after the game to relate the conversation.


LINK


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

lol, i guess he's already tried blaming everyone else


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*The Child's Blame-Game "My teacher dont like me!"...*


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

What a worthless ****. Still won't take any responsibility for his own screw-ups.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

ROFL, remember the whole "its LBs fualt were still bad" hahaha:lol:


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

oh man, really?


and all this time i thought it was the players and managements fault. I should've known it was our fault.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Isiah is a *****, I hope a fan reaches out and smacks that silly grin from his mouth.


----------



## dropkickmeltinjohns (Nov 19, 2007)

I am a celtics fan and I can tell you, I hate Isiah. 
He looks very stupid also and always has that stupid smirk on. Its like a part of him to have that.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I'm so sick of hearing about this guy. :thumbdown:


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*We are talking about a 33-49, 23-59, and a 33-49 3rd season that may repeat itself in the 4th season.* 

Isiah Thomas has LOST his players confidence in him as the President & Coach, so he is trying anything to WIN them back even at the cost of using the Child's Blame-Game "the teacher dont like me" thats why I only passed 6 test out of 20 test given. Spare the ROD spoil the child. 

The first 20 Knick Games showed that Isiah, his coaching staff, and his players did nothing this offseason to IMPROVE themselves after the 33-49 season. 

The Isiah Thomas philosophy this offseason of adding Zach Randolph & Fred Jones (as the Savior) to this Knick-Team to have a better season than the previous 33-49 season was used wrong (or plain Stupid), because the Knick-Fans wanted outstanding change of improvement from all the Knick players that was on the previous season roster that gave two disgraceful 23-59 and 33-49 performances. 

*This season Knick-Fans Main Focus is on "Marbury, Crawford, Q.Richardson, and Curry" having the same exact performance as the 23-59 and 33-49 seasons.* 
And President Head Coach Isiah Thomas and his coaching staff has did nothing to improve or remove these Four Players disgraceful performance. 
After 20 Games with a 6-14 record the Knick-Fans has a "RIGHT" to speak their mind and show their emotional attitude as season supporters of this organization. Especially when you have a seat at the BIG BOARD MEETING in MSG, and on the big-screen Chart is Knicks vs Mavs Live down by a 23 point deficit.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*The only thing that bothers me about the "BOO-ing" in the Garden is the individual booing, if you want the Players to play as a TEAM than BOO the Entire TEAM, and its organization.*


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I say we lock him in a room with Kitty and let him try that excuse. (Should we let Kitty pack heat? It might be more compassionate in the end. :bsmile: )


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

just watched PTI and they mentioned that isiah said he'll "WIN OR DIE" ...


L.....M...F....A.....O!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> I say we lock him in a room with Kitty and let him try that excuse. (Should we let Kitty pack heat? It might be more compassionate in the end. :bsmile: )


He doesn't deserve the leniency. A garotte might be acceptable though.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Just don't arm her with a knout, that would be a gross violation of the Geneva Convention.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

How can one man throw that many people under the bus?


----------

